# Game Music on Classic FM Vote Now



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

The poll is back up again:

https://halloffame.classicfm.com/2019/

I voted for Uematsu, Shimomura and Wintory.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Capezzoli di venere! A video game music composer? You're a sick man, Blackudder.


----------

